# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  what a vicious cold front....

## MIke R

came through today....wicked wild weather to be fishing in

----------


## andynap

Blame the priests.

----------


## MIke R

funny that you say that because thats what everyone was saying around the wharf today....punishment for all the sins yesterday!

----------


## MIke R

but then again I caught this today while the front went through....so I am not feeling very  punished...
but I didn't commit any sins yesterday either

----------


## Rosemary

Well, as long as no sins yesterday, all is well.  They don't call them Stripers for nothing.  95 degrees in Omaha.  Attendees of the Collegiate World Series come across the street to the Olympic trials to cool off in the air conditioned Natatorium. 
Be careful fishing!

----------


## NHDiane

What a spectacular photo!!  And, that striper is pretty impressive too...all done without any sins!  Well done   :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

> ..all done without any sins!



none that I know of....keeping in mind of course that they change the rules as we go along..  :Wink:  .....LOL

----------


## NHDiane

"They" certainly do!!

----------


## amyb

A beauty, Mike. Fish look so much nicer when they have their tail intact

----------


## MIke R

yes tails intact is always a plus.....LOL

Chinese restaurant in town got the fish, and I got me a 50 dollar food credit....

I love the barter system

----------


## NHDiane

Nice, no middleman to worry about

----------


## MIke R

never....

----------


## katva

> A beauty, Mike. Fish look so much nicer when they have their tail intact



 :p 
This is definitely the best looking fish we've seen lately!  Nice pic of the front coming through,  too!

----------


## sbhlvr

Mike that photo is amazing.

How long is the striper? 36?

----------

